# Angeln auf Elba



## the flyfisher 97 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich wollte in den Sommerferien 2 Wochen nach Elba fahren , und dort natürlich auch angeln.Leider weis ich nicht was ich zu dieser Jahreszeit dort fangen kann und was ich dafür für Ausrüstung benötige . Ausserdem wären fängige Montagen sehr Hilfreich.
Ich dachte an eine Posenmontage mit einem kleinen Fischfetzten am haken , würde aber auch sehr gerne spinnfischen. Ich hoffe dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## daci7 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Hey!
Ich war letztes Jahr auf Elba. Schöne Insel mit einigen seeeeehr gemütlichen Fleckchen zum Angeln, leider aber auch recht teuer 
Allerdings war ich mehr unterwasser unterwegs als am Wasser, weil ich eigentlich zum Tauchen da war.

Naja, zum Angeln: Ich hab 2-3 Mal von der Dämmerung in die Nacht reingefischt. Dabei konte ich mit ner Grundmontage und Fischfetzen einige schöne Barschartige überlisten. 
In den Häfen wird auch viel geangelt, meist mit Brot-Sardinen-Mix auf Meeräschen, Goldstriemen und dergleichen, hab aber nicht gesehen ob da jemand erfolgreich war 
Beim Tauchen haben wir auch einen kleinen Trupp Barakudas gesehen, auf die sich natürlich auch ein Ansitz mit Pose und Sardine lohnen würde. 

Zur Montags: Ich habe wie gesagt nur 2-3 Mal geangelt und ich hatte auch nur eine Reiserute dabei. (3m/ WG 20-50g/ 0,25mm Schnur) Ne einfache Laufbleimontage hab ich da benutzt. Wichtig ist noch früh anzuschlagen oder große Köder/Haken zu nehmen weil die kleinen Barsche ohne Hemmungen alles wegschlucken.

Ich glaub ich hab auch ein paar Bilder in meinn Fotoalben.

Viel Spaß auf Elba!


----------



## FishHunterAlex (21. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Hi!
Ich fahre in einer Woche auch nach Elba und hoffe, dass ich ein dort ein paar schöne fische fangen kann  . Wie stehen denn die Chancen vom Ufer beim Spinnfischen auf Raubfisch einen Fisch an den Haken zu kriegen ?


----------



## Franz_x (21. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Servus,

da bist Du in "meinem" Revier......http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216728.
Wo soll´s denn genau hingehen?

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Du treibst auf Elba dein U>nwesen? Warum glaubt ihr eigentlich immer eine Woche vorher informieren reicht? Wenn ich dir jetzt sage du brauchst dies  und das, wie willst du das bekommen? Ich hab meinen letzten Köder 1 Monat vorher bestellt und er ist 2 Wochen nach meiner Abfahrt angekommen!


----------



## Franz_x (21. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Na ja, auf Elba kann er auch was kaufen......und die passen dann auch für die Zielfische.


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Bei uns muss ich schon ein ganzes Stück fahren um da was brauchbares zu einigermaßen akzeptablen Preisen zu bekommen.


----------



## FishHunterAlex (22. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Hoi Franz!

Ich fahre mit meinem kumpel nach Capoliveri  Ich kann ja vielleicht nochmal zum angeladen fahren da muss ich nicht auf die Bestellung warten oder ich schau mich mal in elba um

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Franz_x (22. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Servus Alex,

aus welchem Oberau bist Du, Berchtesgaden oder Garmisch? 
Capoliveri ist ein nettes Dorf - leider a bisserl weit vom Meer weg.....am Abend zu Fuß schnell mal zum Angeln wird zäh, v.a. der Rückweg den Berg rauf ;-).
Angelladen gibt es in Portoferraio http://www.sampeielba.it/. 
Ich bin immer auf der anderen Seite der Insel. Im Hafen von Porto Azzuro darf man leider nicht mehr fischen. Im Yachthafen von Portoferraio werden im Spätherbst/Winter gut Cudas und Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Wie´s im Sommer aussieht - keine Ahnung. Ich würd´s mal in der Hafeneinfahrt zum Yachthafen mit Spinnfischen probieren (Abend & Nacht). 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## FishHunterAlex (23. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Hi Franz,

ich komme aus Oberau bei Garmisch. Ich hoffe dass ich zu dem Laden mal hinkomme. Beißen die Fische am Tag überhaupt ? Die besten Zeiten sollen ja auf jeden Fall morgens und abends bis in die Nacht sein oder ? #:

Grüße, Alex


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Hat er doch grade geschrieben. Mir sagte man sehr früh morgens ist gut für cudas. 
Franz jetzt würden mich ja mal deine Köder interessieren. Ich hab nämlich fast nur Stickbaits.


----------



## Franz_x (23. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Servus,

ob sie in der Früh beissen - keine Ahnung, da schlafe ich noch.......und werde es auch nicht ausprobieren ;-). Ich gehe in der Dämmerung und fische dann i.d.R. rund zwei Stunden. Wenn Cudas im Hafen sind, dann hat man in der Zeit auch Bisse. Stell Dich aber darauf ein, dass es evtl. noch zu warm ist und die Cudas noch nicht in Wurfweite sind. Du kannst auch mal schauen, was die (kleinen) Berufsfischer direkt am Hafen verkaufen. Wenn dort keine Cudas dabei waren, dann habe ich meist auch keinen Erfolg gehabt. Wenn sie hauptsächlich Tombarello und Lampuga wird´s vom Ufer mit Spinnfische schwer werden. 
Früher habe ich viel Illex (Arnaud) gefischt. Die sind mir aber zu teuer geworden. Jetzt fische ich Grauvell ("Takeshi", "Shibui" usw.) oder andere klassische Seefo.-Wobbler bis 16cm. Hauptsache schlank und gut zu werfen. Bei der Köderführung auch an Seefo.-Thempo richten!

Grüße
Franz


----------



## FishHunterAlex (29. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Also ich werd einfach mal ein paar Sachen ausprobieren , morgens und abends vielleicht auch mal nachts  Danke für die Tipps


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Mach das, ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg! 

Der Kaiser Franz macht sich diesmal auch auf und nimmt sein Fotoapparat mit, schießt kräftig um sich, auf Lampugas,Hornies und Cudas und dann schreibt er einen toll bebilderten Bericht.


----------



## Franz_x (29. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

@FishHunterAlex: Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit auf der Insel. Wenn Du zum Wandern gehen solltest: Es gibt auch schöne Steinpilze um die Jahreszeit - und die brauchen gar nicht so viel Regen um zu wachsen! Aber lass mir noch was im Wasser und im Wald stehen ;-).

@scorp10n77: Ich befürchte, da muss ich Dich jetzt schon enttäuschen. Wenn ich zum Fischen gehe, dann nur mit leichtem Gepäck, d.h. drei, vier Wobbler, Kescher, Messer, Zange und Lampe .....nix Foto. Fotos werden nur von besonderen Fängen gemacht, d.h. Cuda über 110cm oder Wolf über 70cm usw. und die sind nicht in jedem Urlaub auf der Fangliste, leider. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Was hast du denn für ne Kamera? Die ist doch genauso schwer wie deine Zange! 

Was für eine Enttäuschung, aber ich schlage dir einen Kompromiss vor: Fang gaaaanz viele Cudas über 110cm und wolfsbarsche über 70cm


----------



## Franz_x (19. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Servus,

@FishHunterAlex: Schon wieder zurück? Wie wars? Bei mir gehts am WE lost......

Grüße
Franz


----------



## armeneth (18. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

morgen!
sorry aber ich fahre auch an ostern nach elba. ich hab noch keinen angelschein (und kann nur ein bissel italienisch ). wie verhält es sich da mit der erlaubnis?


----------



## AniThroX (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Ich fahre in 6 wochen auf Elba. Will dort auch angeln weis aber nicht wo und welche Fische ich angeln Darf . binn in der Nähe von Rio ne'l Elba. Danke schon mal im vorraus!!!!!


----------



## Franz_x (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Servus,

in Rio nell Elba wirst nur Steinfische fangen....ist ja ein gutes Stück bis an's Meer runter.....aber ein netter und hübscher Ort.
"Meine" Casa ist genau am anderen Ende der Insel und ich kenne Deine Ecke nur von Ausflügen. Rio Marina hat einen netten Hafen, an dem was gehen könnte und mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kannst Du in Portoferraio an der Einfahrt zum alten Hafen Dein Glück auf Baracuda probieren. Die Jahreszeit passt!

Grüße
Franz


----------



## AniThroX (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Danke für deine Antwort Franz!!! Wenn du mir noch bei der Köderauswahl und der Angelgeräte helfen könntest wehre es super ( schweres oder leichtes Gerät ) Und darf ich Barakudas und steinfischen das ganze Jahr auf Elba angeln. Außerdem welche Schnur soll ich verwenden und auf Grund oder mit Pose. Oder doch spinnfischen. Wenn du mir in diesen Punkten noch helfen könntes wehre es toll. DANKE!


----------



## Franz_x (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Servus,

sorry für die späte Rückmeldung - war die Woche beruflich unterwegs....
Bei den "Steinfischen" hatte ich den Scherzmodus an, d.h. ich wollte dir damit sagen, dass du im Landesinneren auf Elba nix mit fangen kannst (außer Steine).
Zu den Cudas: Bezüglich der Köder (inkl. Namen) steht hier auf Seite 2 etwas von mir. Bei der Schnurstärke habe ich eine 0,24 - fische aber in einem Gebiet dass ich gut kenne und keine Hindernisse im Wasser sind, so dass ich einen Großen auch mal "laufen" lassen kann. In einem Hafen mit Ankerleinen sieht die Sache wieder anders aus. 
Zum Thema Posenfischen musst halt a bisserl google quälen bzw. durch "Was habt ihr im Mittelmeer gefangen" hier lesen.
Wenn Du eh nicht viel Erfahrung hast, dann würde ich dir sowieso mehr Grund- und Posenfischen empfehlen. Als Köder geht alles was das Meer so hergibt oder im Supermarkt zu kaufen, also Muschel, Garnelen, Brot, Teig, Köderfische....usw.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## AniThroX (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Danke !!! Mir ist da noch eine Frage eingefallen Multi oder Stationerrollen? Nochmals Danke!


----------



## Franz_x (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Servus,

zum Schleppen vom Boot würde ich Multirolle nehmen. Beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer Stationär, da ich damit einfach ein paar Meter weiter werfen kann was mitunter ausschlaggebend ist.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Torstenh (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Hallo,hab auch mal ne Frage.Fahre im Sommer zum Urlaub machen in die nähe von Piombino und möchte dort auch angeln. Braucht man in Italien eine Lizenz oder Irgendeinen Tagesschein oder der gleichen um zu angeln und wo kann man sowas dann einlösen? Da Piombino ja nicht sehr weit von Elba weg ist werden sich Fische und Fangtechniken hoffentlich nicht groß unterscheiden oder? Sollte man eher Sandstrände oder Felsenküste aufsuchen wenn dort sowas ist?


----------



## Franz_x (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Servus,

für's Fischen im Meer brauchst Du nix - kannst einfach loslegen. Im Sommer ist es allerdings schwer was (vernünftiges) vom Ufer zu Fangen. Spinnfischen würde ich an felsigen Strecken und an Hafeneinfahrten. Schau auch mal, was die kleinen (!) Berufsfischer so direkt vom Boot raus verkaufen. Du bekommst so einen ersten Überblick ob Raubfische (Cuda, Spigola, Serra usw.) vor Ort sind. 

Grüße
F.


----------



## Torstenh (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Elba*

Ja danke für den Tip. Kenne mich im Mittelmeer gar nicht aus auch nicht was die Fische angeht. Mein Revier ist eher Ostsee und Norwegen, aber dies Jahr möchte meine Frau in den Süden. Werde es dann wohl mal mit Mefo Blinker vor einer Felsküste versuchen.


----------

